# amano or cherry



## Ark (14 Oct 2008)

should i go for 15 cherries or 15 amanos

i want to go for one thats a better algae eater

but breeding could be an issue
amanos are impossible to breed, somehting about babies need saltwater
cherries breed like mad

i am going to keep them with platinum angels babies and some lemon tetras

so eating could be an issue..

any ideas


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Oct 2008)

You would be safer with Amanos, cherries will make excelent snacks for your Angels


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You would be safer with Amanos, cherries will make excelent snacks for your Angels



Seconds that!


----------



## Ark (15 Oct 2008)

but seeing as the angels are only temporary, until end of this month definately before christmas

im trying to find a buyer for them

how about a mix of 8 each...


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Oct 2008)

amano's are better algae eaters, and they are double the size of cherries.


----------



## a1Matt (17 Oct 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> amano's are better algae eaters, and they are double the size of cherries.



My amanos have recently developed a subtle translucent coppery tint, looks absolutely lovely.  
They also have a 'morse code' stripey patterning. again very subtle.

When you see them in the shops they don't look half as nice.


----------

